# Not your daddy's birdie target



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

What, no pictures???...:mg: Thirty lashes with a wet noodle for you!!!! :teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> What, no pictures???...:mg: Thirty lashes with a wet noodle for you!!!! :teeth:


Sorry, didn't carry the camera. :sad: Sarge had his and got a few pix, but not sure if he took any on the birdie. Of course with the changes to AT over the weekend (no longer able to attach pix) and his none access to PhotoBucket, he couldn't post them anyway.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sorry, didn't carry the camera. :sad: Sarge had his and got a few pix, but not sure if he took any on the birdie. Of course with the changes to AT over the weekend (no longer able to attach pix) and his none access to PhotoBucket, he couldn't post them anyway.


No more attached pictures...???

I guess all the ones i took will have to languish (or maybe I can put therm in an album and post them that way???)...

The picture of that target does exist somewhere in another thread...but I'll be dipped if I can remember where...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Check out post #16 here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1222674

I've yet to 20 the evil little bugger...

I hate it when I outsmart myself:mad2:

I didn't measure it, but I believe it just might be steepr than the one at DCWC...I know it feels steeper and is definitely harder to shoot...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Check out post #16 here:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1222674
> 
> ...


That pix is no where close to doing this target justice. :shade: Really need a side pix of someone at full draw.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That pix is no where close to doing this target justice. :shade: Really need a side pix of someone at full draw.


I wish I would have taken one now...not that I could post it...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I wish I would have taken one now...not that I could post it...


Email what you got to me and I'll cover for you. :teeth:


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

You should see the birdie on the LAC course! You are lucky not fall down, much less shoot a 20. 

Love shooting the "challenging" targets.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

MGB said:


> You should see the birdie on the LAC course! You are lucky not fall down, much less shoot a 20.
> 
> Love shooting the "challenging" targets.


We are calling it the rock pile or billy goat peeps


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Oooooh oooooh, a downhill bunny. Scaaaaarrrrry :scared:


What's wrong with you guys? How's it any harder than a bowhunter in a treestand taking a 10 yard shot?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Stash said:


> Oooooh oooooh, a downhill bunny. Scaaaaarrrrry :scared:
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you guys? How's it any harder than a bowhunter in a treestand taking a 10 yard shot?


#1 I'm not a bow hunter - hitting a pie plate just don't cut it.
#2 Kill zone on a deer is a lot bigger than the 5 ring on the bunny target (at least I think it would be. :shade


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Stash said:


> Oooooh oooooh, a downhill bunny. Scaaaaarrrrry :scared:
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you guys? How's it any harder than a bowhunter in a treestand taking a 10 yard shot?


Try a 1/2 inch X and you have to do it 4 times. Here is a picture from 3D that the smae shot was shot at the NAA Nationals. its one of the easier down hill shots that they make for that shoot.










Tell you What you come out to the NAA Nationals the next time Everygreen puts it on And you 15 all the Down hill shots Ill pay your entire way. You dont think its hard. By the way 15 is dropping 3 points on each target.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*No more pixs*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Sorry, didn't carry the camera. :sad: Sarge had his and got a few pix, but not sure if he took any on the birdie. Of course with the changes to AT over the weekend (no longer able to attach pix) and his none access to PhotoBucket, he couldn't post them anyway.


What's the deal with that???


----------

